

Demonoid Domains Go Up For Sale - uladzislau
http://torrentfreak.com/demonoid-domains-go-up-for-sale-120812/

======
HaloZero
I know piracy is always rampant and for every site taken down there will be a
new popping up, but the shut down of ISOHunt, Demonoid, even the PirateBay is
only offering magnet now seems to be taking a hit.

For those of who us who aren't active in the community, the sites that we used
to find torrents is slowly diminishing, or at least the quality of the sites
is diminishing.

~~~
saurik
isoHunt is shut down? (I don't follow this stuff much, but I saw some of the
people from isoHunt at DEFCON and the website still seems to be online; I
could totally be misunderstanding the situation, though.)

~~~
gsa
HaloZero could be referring to this news: [https://torrentfreak.com/isohunt-
forced-to-shut-down-in-the-...](https://torrentfreak.com/isohunt-forced-to-
shut-down-in-the-u-s-100522/)

~~~
decavolt
That article is from 2010. ISOHunt is alive and well. You can do there right
now: isohunt [dot] com

~~~
HaloZero
I stand corrected, I didn't know they came back up.

------
zcam
What really sucks is that the admins of demonoid didn't release an archive
with all magnet links/data like thepiratebay did.

Anyway. There are still hundreds if not thousands private trackers out there.

------
DigitalSea
I fear a copyright lobbyist organisation will buy the domain, relaunch it
under the moniker of a torrent website and then track user information to sue
people for exorbitant amounts of money that artists will never see a single
cent of. It's obvious the domain is going to sell quite well, the amount of
backlinks and traffic to the site alone is enough to drive the price up into
double digit millions. The domain will either fall into the wrong hands or it
will fall into the right ones.

------
jasonkolb
So how long until someone makes the first private tracker plugin for a social
network? It would be some bona fide utility from these things, at least...

~~~
SwellJoe
facebook would shut it down instantly. A "Share with your friends" app would
be awesome, and a powerful tool, but it wouldn't last a minute. Likewise,
Google+.

Which is another good reason for us to hope an open social web continues to
grow.

~~~
stfu
Just wanted to point at a nostalgic event from 2009, when Facebook began
censoring Piratebay links: [http://torrentfreak.com/facebook-blocks-all-
pirate-bay-links...](http://torrentfreak.com/facebook-blocks-all-pirate-bay-
links-090408/)

------
thechut
How much longer will usenet be safe? I'm dreading the day...

The people that run the major subscription services must be making way more
money than Demonoid ever did.

~~~
amalag
I am surprised serious pirates bother with torrents, as you say Usenet is the
easy way to go, buy a subscription. Your only point of failure is if your
usenet provider is a front or cooperating with the MPAA

------
lemma
Anyone have an idea how much could these domains go for or how they could be
monetized legally?

~~~
rmc
The obvious way to monetize it is to take advantage of all the incoming links
from when it was a big torrent site. Just fill it full of stuff and it might
rank highly for lots of keywords.

------
shell0x
The h33t.com logo shows the demonoid logo now. Maybe they work together now?

